# Kangertech subtank



## Barak (23/4/15)

So i got a subtank today to try the sub ohm vibes. From those who smoke sub ohm, do you get use to the hotter vape? 

I am loving the flavour and the clouds, but i find i cannot inhale as long as i could with the Nautilus mini. Obviously you run at a higher temp. Just want to know if this is something you get use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer (23/4/15)

That bothered me too, after a few drags in succession, it starts getting real hot to inhale.
Having an iStick 50W, dropping the Watts seems to have sorted that out for me, running it between 20W and 22W, any higher and it heats up real quick


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Redeemer said:


> That bothered me too, after a few drags in succession, it starts getting real hot to inhale.
> Having an iStick 50W, dropping the Watts seems to have sorted that out for me, running it between 20W and 22W, any higher and it heats up real quick



Im running mine ant the minimum of 15w at the moment. will try and gradually increase it as the days goes by


----------



## Redeemer (23/4/15)

I found at lower Watts, clouds were amazing, but lacking in flavour hits and strength/ taste.


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

I just cant stand going any higher than 15w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer (23/4/15)

Sorry, saw now I have it on 21W/ 3.8V, @ o.7Ohm.
So far a good vape for me for today.


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/15)

When I sub-ohmed the first time I was it 11W and doing mouth-to-lung hits. Now, a month late (give or take) I'm doing lung hits in the region of 80W sometimes on my mech mods at 0.2 ohm. Never found it hot though.... But I do around 2-3 second hits, nothing too long. 0.4ohm doesn't seem to have enough vapor for me anymore, guess you et used to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/4/15)

The hotter the better. I love my vape hot. Flavor is better for me.


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/15)

Barak said:


> I just cant stand going any higher than 15w
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try lowering the coils a bit, should drop the temp a little, and opening the airflow up should also drop it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Im running 15w/3V at 0.6ohm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> The hotter the better. I love my vape hot. Flavor is better for me.



Its something i am not at all use to. Guess i'll see how it goes after a few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer (23/4/15)

@VapeSnow hot is better for me too, but the Full size Kanger tends to even heat my teeth up at anything above 25-30W


----------



## ZeeZi169 (23/4/15)

I vape my subtank mini with the .5ohm coil at 25watts. Flavour is great on short hits and it doesn't get hot


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

I wonder if a smaller drip tip might be better than the massive drain pipe on the subtank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> I vape my subtank mini with the .5ohm coil at 25watts. Flavour is great on short hits and it doesn't get hot



I must still get use to smaller hits i think. With the nautilus my draws were between 5 and 8 seconds. And that doesnt work on the subtank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/15)

Barak said:


> Its something i am not at all use to. Guess i'll see how it goes after a few days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is quite a step up from the Nauti Mini. I used to think my mini was all I ever needed.... At the end of the day, it's not about who can vape the hottest,blow the biggest clouds or have the blingiest gear, it's about staying off the stinkies and finding what is comfortable to you. Might I suggest trying the following, from my own experience in moving up the wattage-ladder. Try doing 1.5mm, 2mm and 2.5mm coils in ID. Play around with the ohms a little too, maybe startd at 1ohm and work up ±2ohm at a time and find your sweet spot.

Hope it helps, but I'm sure some more experienced peeps will be along with great advice as always

Edit: Meant to say ±0.2ohm, not ±2ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (23/4/15)

Shorter hits i find work the best and with these tanks you dont need alot of wattage to get them going. You'll find your sweetspot the more you use it


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/15)

Barak said:


> I must still get use to smaller hits i think. With the nautilus my draws were between 5 and 8 seconds. And that doesnt work on the subtank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A longer drip tip would also give the vapor more time to cool down before hitting your mouth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> It is quite a step up from the Nauti Mini. I used to think my mini was all I ever needed.... At the end of the day, it's not about who can vape the hottest,blow the biggest clouds or have the blingiest gear, it's about staying off the stinkies and finding what is comfortable to you. Might I suggest trying the following, from my own experience in moving up the wattage-ladder. Try doing 1.5mm, 2mm and 2.5mm coils in ID. Play around with the ohms a little too, maybe startd at 1ohm and work up ±2ohm at a time and find your sweet spot.
> 
> Hope it helps, but I'm sure some more experienced peeps will be along with great advice as always


Yeah im going to try the 1.2ohm tomorrow and see how that goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Ha ha, i love how ridiculous this thing looks on the little istick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (23/4/15)

Reminds me of a saying we use at work..... Looks like a baby's arm holding an apple..... but I won't go into details

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Reminds me of a saying we use at work..... Looks like a baby's arm holding an apple..... but I won't go into details


Ha ha. Yeah i know what that means... I think...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Barak said:


> I wonder if a smaller drip tip might be better than the massive drain pipe on the subtank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Barak 

I dont like hot vapes either. 
When i vape tobaccoes like Blackbird, I like them warmer, but not hot
When I vape fruits and menthols I actually prefer a cooler vape. I currently have a lime menthol vape in my Nuppin on the Reo (mechanical) with about a 0.5 ohm dual coil, so about 30Watts in total - but only 15 Watts per coil. Anything more than that is really not necessary or enjoyable for me. 

Dont worry, take it slow and toot on both your Nautilus Mini and your Subtank. See what you prefer. Those very low sub ohm coils tend to perform better at higher powers from what I have gathered, so turning down the power say to 15W may not give you as good a vape as 15W on a 1 ohm coil. You need to experiment a lot. And with different juices. 

It has taken me a while to realise something important - just because others rave about something, it doesnt necessarily mean you will enjoy it as much. This has happened to me several times with wicks, coils and equipment. 

All the best and let us know how it goes. 

PS- please would you update your location in your personal details. Helps with so many things on the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer (23/4/15)

I also tend to take +-5 to 6 second lunge hits, which heats up the Kanger real fast.
First thing I did, that I think helps, is put on a glass Drip Tip, which should run cooler than the S/S one it came with (Which I havent even used yet, I like Glass)


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Barak
> 
> I dont like hot vapes either.
> When i vape tobaccoes like Blackbird, I like them warmer, but not hot
> ...



Yeah i am quite new to all the fancy vaping stuff. Being on a twisp for most of my vaping life. So i like the experimentation at the moment. 

Will update those details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Redeemer said:


> I also tend to take +-5 to 6 second lunge hits, which heats up the Kanger real fast.
> First thing I did, that I think helps, is put on a glass Drip Tip, which should run cooler than the S/S one it came with (Which I havent even used yet, I like Glass)



Yeah i tried the nautilus drip tip but that doesnt fit. So i will look for another one. I saw some frosted glass ones that looked awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (23/4/15)

I subohm at around 0,5-0,7
Cant stand warm vapour, so I've basically skipped anything where I cant build the coils.

The heat goes down with thicker wire, so while 30g 0,5 ohm at 22watts is too hot for me, 28g with the same remainding variables cools it down.

EDIT- note though, thicker wire needs more watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (23/4/15)

Consider making your own coil and place it lower down than the stock coil comes fitted. This definitely cools down the vape.

Also, a 2 puff drip tip with air flow helps cool the vape as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (23/4/15)

Barak said:


> So i got a subtank today to try the sub ohm vibes. From those who smoke sub ohm, do you get use to the hotter vape?
> 
> I am loving the flavour and the clouds, but i find i cannot inhale as long as i could with the Nautilus mini. Obviously you run at a higher temp. Just want to know if this is something you get use.
> 
> ...


Some people enjoy the warmer vape and others do not. 

I personally find it to be juice dependant. Refreshing menthol juices always work best on a cooler vape as it suits their flavour profile. 

On the other hand, deserts and tobacco for me work best when the vapor is warmer. It enhances the experience for me.

My advice would be to whip out the rba base, grab some 28g wire and do 8/9 wraps on a 2.0mm screwdriver. Should bring you around 1.2 - 1.4 ohms if I'm not mistaken. 

You'll be able to run this around 12 watts and be happy the vape itself should also be nice and cool


----------



## Barak (23/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Some people enjoy the warmer vape and others do not.
> 
> I personally find it to be juice dependant. Refreshing menthol juices always work best on a cooler vape as it suits their flavour profile.
> 
> ...


Got a 1.2 ohm coil, going to try that one tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa (24/4/15)

I got the big subtank on Monday. Believe me, I was ready to throw it in the bin on numerous occasions this week. I also come from the Nautilus mini and love the cool vape. The subtank was just way too much for me. I can't use any of the OCC's I got in the box - just too friggin hot. It feels like it is going to burn the enamel off my teeth. I am using it with a Kbox and went through all the different Wattage settings, but just couldn't find any setting that suits me. Eventually I built a 1.2 Ohm coil for the RBA base and used Japanese cotton as wicking. I struggled like hell to stop the dry hits and yesterday realised it was the high VG juice stuffing me around. I went to 50/50 juice and for the first time I can actually say I am comfortable with the subtank. I am vaping at 20 Watt on the Kbox. 
I am not one to fiddle with these tanks to get it to work properly - I just want it to work first time like the Protanks and Nautilus tanks, but I paid so much money for this subtank that I had to get it sorted. I was also getting frustrated with the cost of the Nautilus coils and they don't even last a week.

@Silver is absolutely correct. Just because other guys are freaking out about sub-ohm vaping, doesn't mean it is for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (24/4/15)

Mufasa said:


> I got the big subtank on Monday. Believe me, I was ready to throw it in the bin on numerous occasions this week. I also come from the Nautilus mini and love the cool vape. The subtank was just way too much for me. I can't use any of the OCC's I got in the box - just too friggin hot. It feels like it is going to burn the enamel off my teeth. I am using it with a Kbox and went through all the different Wattage settings, but just couldn't find any setting that suits me. Eventually I built a 1.2 Ohm coil for the RBA base and used Japanese cotton as wicking. I struggled like hell to stop the dry hits and yesterday realised it was the high VG juice stuffing me around. I went to 50/50 juice and for the first time I can actually say I am comfortable with the subtank. I am vaping at 20 Watt on the Kbox.
> I am not one to fiddle with these tanks to get it to work properly - I just want it to work first time like the Protanks and Nautilus tanks, but I paid so much money for this subtank that I had to get it sorted. I was also getting frustrated with the cost of the Nautilus coils and they don't even last a week.
> 
> @Silver is absolutely correct. Just because other guys are freaking out about sub-ohm vaping, doesn't mean it is for me.



I feel the exactly the same as you. Feels like my lips and teeth are burning. 

I currently have rocket sheep in it which is 60/40. Going to try the other coil and a 50/50 mix today. 

I am glad i bought it even though it was very expensive, but thats how you learn and i am not ready to give up on it yet. I am still a bit scared of the rba side of things but think i am going to give that a try over the weekend. 

I just love the capacity of the subtank so i will make it work goddamnit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Hi @Barak

When you get a chance, please put in your *location *in your Personal Details
It will then appear under your avatar
It helps with a lot of things on the forum
Just click your name in the top right, then "Personal Details" and find the "Location" field
A city is fine.


----------



## Barak (24/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Barak
> 
> When you get a chance, please put in your *location *in your Personal Details
> It will then appear under your avatar
> ...


That should do it. Wanted to change it last night, but couldn't do it on tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/15)

Barak said:


> That should do it. Wanted to change it last night, but couldn't do it on tapatalk.



Super - thanks!


----------



## Barak (24/4/15)

just put in the 1.2ohm and started at 12watts. That is a lot better. Will push it up a bit now to 15 where i had the 0.5ohm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (24/4/15)

the sub tank mini is an awesome tank - but man oh man, does it irritate me when it starts to leak!
the juice seems to come out the AFC ring, which means it leaks through the coil. i cannot say that i'm surprised. every single Kangertech tank has done this, every one.
i also used the RTA deck, but it was also leaking, although i only rebuilt it once.

so last night i decided i will rebuild the commercial coil.
26g
2mm ID
6 wraps
wicked it with rayon, but did not cut it flush with the outside holes, i left little "tails" about 2-3mm on each side.

result, much better vape, even if the resistance is higher, its used on a regulated device so its of no matter.
i also changed all the seals just to be sure and so far no leaking, hopefully it will stay like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (24/4/15)

So I pushed the 1.2ohm coil to 20 watts and it is a lot cooler and much better than the 0.5ohm. I think i will stay away from those ones. Wanna try and put together a 1.0ohm coil over the weekend. but i still need to do a lot of research before i am even going to attempt building my own coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (24/4/15)

just a note

i dont think there is a dif between the 1.2Ohm and 0.5Ohm coils if you are using them on a regulated device.
for eg.
your vape's main measure of power is power or wattage.
so if you vape on 20w
1.2ohm coil, means there is 1.2"units" of resistance, which means that your device needs to push 4.9 volts to achieve 20w
0.5ohm coil, means there is 0.5"units" of resistance, which means that your device needs to push 3.16 volts to achieve 20w

but, if you use it on a mech mod, which just gives raw power ranging from 4.2v to 3.6v depending on our battery and how much power it has left, its a different story.
lets work on 4.1v
1.2ohm coil. means there is 1.2"units" of resistance, at 4.1 volt will give you 14.01w
0.5ohm coil, means there is 0.5"units" of resistance, at 4.1 volt wil give you 33.62w

so honestly, there is no difference between the 1.2 and 0.5 coils if you are vaping on a regulated device, except that the 0.5 one will "cost" you less in terms of power consumption, as it needs less power to get to 20w or what ever wattage you decide. in short, your battery will last longer

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barak (24/4/15)

PeterHarris said:


> just a note
> 
> i dont think there is a dif between the 1.2Ohm and 0.5Ohm coils if you are using them on a regulated device.
> for eg.
> ...



At the moment for me it is just about the hot vape. With the 0.5 coil at 20w my lips burn at about 2 seconds where as with the 1.2ohm coil i can my reach my normal 5-8 seconds without that burn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/4/15)

PeterHarris said:


> so honestly, there is no difference between the 1.2 and 0.5 coils if you are vaping on a regulated device, except that *the 0.5 one will "cost" you less in terms of power consumption*, as it needs less power to get to 20w or what ever wattage you decide. in short, your battery will last longer



That's not actually accurate...

0.5 @ 20W will indeed only require 3.16V BUT it will draw 6.32A of power
1.2 @ 20W will require 4.9V but will ONLY draw 4.08A of power

So it basically works out to the same battery life (more or less) 

Have a look here for easy calculation

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (24/4/15)

free3dom said:


> That's not actually accurate...
> 
> 0.5 @ 20W will indeed only require 3.16V BUT it will draw 6.32A of power
> 1.2 @ 20W will require 4.9V but will ONLY draw 4.08A of power
> ...


whoops - i totally forgot about the AMPS haha you are correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (24/4/15)

..also has a similar experience as OP , the sub ohm coils vape was really too harsh for me so I set the Subtank Mini aside for a while 

well built a 1.6 ohm micro coil 28g 6 wraps on a 3mm , pancake wick and well very very much nicer not such a harsh TH , running at 15W and it's bliss ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/4/15)

@PeterHarris 

So weird that you mention the leaking on the subtank. 

I love more for the very fact that it NEVER leaks.

No matter how the tank is standing or lying down.

I have been using it non stop for the last month, with commercial coils and rba base. Has not leaked so much as a drop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## PeterHarris (24/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @PeterHarris
> 
> So weird that you mention the leaking on the subtank.
> 
> ...


then u are very lucky.....


----------



## free3dom (24/4/15)

PeterHarris said:


> then u are very lucky.....



Mine hasn't leaked a drop either, and no one else I know with one has had leaking issues either...I think you are just unlucky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (24/4/15)

+1 no leaks at all, unless I count the times I messed up rebuilding the stock coils. Love this tank to bits.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Redeemer (24/4/15)

Also not a single leak on mine either


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/15)

Mine leaks too..but only when I stuff up the wicking on the OCC coils.


----------



## PeterHarris (26/4/15)

no F this tank - even after rebuilding the comercial coil, it still leaks. i dont have time for a tank that leaks... 

going back to the big nautilus and some bvc coils.....


----------



## wikked (26/4/15)

The only leaks I've had was when I was careless in pre soaking the prebuilt coils or clumsy when putting it together after filling the tank


----------



## WillieRoux (26/4/15)

PeterHarris said:


> no F this tank - even after rebuilding the comercial coil, it still leaks. i dont have time for a tank that leaks...
> 
> going back to the big nautilus and some bvc coils.....


post a pic of your rebuild...maybe u doing something wrong...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (26/4/15)

i would, but it wont help. as it leaks with the commercial coils as well. im just gatvol of kangertech products...

gonna get a nautilus or Atlantic tank for the wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/4/15)

PeterHarris said:


> i would, but it wont help. as it leaks with the commercial coils as well. im just gatvol of kangertech products...
> 
> gonna get a nautilus or Atlantic tank for the wife



Get her a feckin Reo  - and all the nagging leaks will stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (26/4/15)

johan said:


> Get her a feckin Reo  - and all the nagging leaks will stop!



The leaks will stop, but not necessarily the nagging

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 360twin (26/4/15)

I've had my mini for 3 months now, and it hasn't leaked at all. I haven't tried the stock coils as I'm still using the first coil I built for it, although I have changed the wick a couple of times. I usually go through two refills a day and always my ADV, so I only rinse it on occasion.

This is the most hassle-free tank I have owned to date, and definitely my preference of the two I use daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/4/15)

Yip, I've been using my SubTank Mini for ages, never had a leak from the RBA base or stock coils. @PeterHarris have you tried swapping out the spare seals? Maybe even try the spare glass? If it's not that then the only other thing I can think of is that the juice is too thin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, I've been using my SubTank Mini for ages, never had a leak from the RBA base or stock coils. @PeterHarris have you tried swapping out the spare seals? Maybe even try the spare glass? If it's not that then the only other thing I can think of is that the juice is too thin.


Not sure about the juice being too thing thing? Unless he's vaping a higher pg blend which I doubt 

My guess is something is wrong with that subtank. Could just be an unfortunate dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Not sure about the juice being too thing thing? Unless he's vaping a higher pg blend which I doubt
> 
> My guess is something is wrong with that subtank. Could just be an unfortunate dud.


In which case he must be the unluckiest chap I know when it comes to tanks, I've found the Kangertech stuff to be the most reliable products out there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/4/15)

BumbleBee said:


> In which case he must be the unluckiest chap I know when it comes to tanks, I've found the Kangertech stuff to be the most reliable products out there


I was never a fan until the subtank  had an pt3 and mpt3: I hated them both. Endless issues (gurgles, leaks etc) and I went through a ton of dud coils.

The subtank is such a big improvement (at least for me) in terms of reliability, ease of used and quality. 

I feel that Kanger have really upped the anti since the start of the sub ohm tank craze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (27/4/15)

I vape my subtank with a 0.5 ohm coil at 40watts and in my cyclone on my Reo I vape on a single parallel coil 0.3 ohm that gives you 56watts. Nice and warm and I take 5second drags.


----------



## Humbolt (27/4/15)

Did you perhaps cross thread the glass section with the base? On my mini I've found that its pretty easy to cross thread it, so I first give it a turn anti clockwise till it "clicks" into place before tightening it.
When rebuilding the occ's, I've found that if the coil is not centered properly then it also tends to leak, so now I make sure the coil is dead straight even if it means pulsing it till red hot and using the end of a steel paperclip to align it. When wicking, I've found that I need to pull the wick side to side a few times in the coil until its snug, not tight or loose, I also cut the ends off so that they protrude just less than 1mm, then I fluff them up and tuck them in. Once tucked it, I reach through the top with the paperclip and make sure the ends are fluffy, otherwise juice comes through the holes and leaks through the bottom. 

Dont give up on the subtank, I absolutely love mine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was never a fan until the subtank  had an pt3 and mpt3: I hated them both. Endless issues (gurgles, leaks etc) and I went through a ton of dud coils.
> 
> The subtank is such a big improvement (at least for me) in terms of reliability, ease of used and quality.
> 
> I feel that Kanger have really upped the anti since the start of the sub ohm tank craze.



Lol @Yiannaki
You missed the Evod1 and the mPT2. Those were legendary Kanger products
My Evod1 is still in daily (morning) service. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Yiannaki
> You missed the Evod1 and the mPT2. Those were legendary Kanger products
> My Evod1 is still in daily (morning) service. Lol.


Your evod that lives on the mvp 2 you is a mighty impressive tank and a perfect mouth to lung device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (6/5/15)

So for the people that have a subtank that use the pre-build coils, did i get a bad batch or do they just die very quickly. i got less than a week on my last one. going to order another pack and see if its the same, if it is, i think i will part with my sub tank. i have become too accustomed to the awesomeness of the atlantis bvc coils. 

Also on a related note, i built my 1st coil yesterday (since the pre-build one died) and then i tried to set up the rba side of the device and the screwdriver that came with the tank just crumbled before i could get a screw loose. this kind of pissed me off. now i can convert it to rba since the screwdriver is useless and i dont have ones that are that small. dammit.


----------



## Humbolt (6/5/15)

Depends on your juice, darker juices will gunk them up quicker than lighter juices. High VG juices will do the same.
Before giving up, the OCC Coils are pretty easy to rewick.


----------



## Balsak (6/5/15)

Here is how to rewick a standard OCC coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (6/5/15)

geez, just had a vape on the aspire atalntis subtank with 0.5ohm coil on 30watts. Man was that good. not hot at all. i think the subtank will go away soon to be replaced by the atlantis.


----------



## WillieRoux (6/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Depends on your juice, darker juices will gunk them up quicker than lighter juices. High VG juices will do the same.
> Before giving up, the OCC Coils are pretty easy to rewick.


Did 4 OCC Coils already....Pretty easy


Barak said:


> geez, just had a vape on the aspire atalntis subtank with 0.5ohm coil on 30watts. Man was that good. not hot at all. i think the subtank will go away soon to be replaced by the atlantis.


U get Ford fans....U get VW fans....U get Blue bull fans....U get Stormers....Vape on!!! all thats important

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (6/5/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Did 4 OCC Coils already....Pretty easy
> 
> U get Ford fans....U get VW fans....U get Blue bull fans....U get Stormers....Vape on!!! all thats important


We all know the stormers fans are all that matter. And ford and vw? Not familiar with these brands. Now toyota, that is something i can related to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (8/5/15)

Barak said:


> We all know the stormers fans are all that matter. And ford and vw? Not familiar with these brands. Now toyota, that is something i can related to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

